# How to punch more effectively ?



## Azulx

So if you have been following my posts then you know that I have been struggling to not only incorporate punches into my sparring game, but to use those punches effectively.

Here are some issues that I see myself consistently having.






In this video I am sparring one of our Green Belts, I haven't sparred him much this summer ( maybe 4 times). So I am not use to him at all (this is a good thing). He has no style yet he usually experiments with different techniques so I haven't really seen any pattern that he does. One thing I do know is that his sparring strategy consists of 99% kicks.

So here is my issue:
I threw approx. 8 punches and 16 kicks this match.

I find myself punching with no purpose or effectiveness, I notice that my punches have 3 goals in mind.
1. Punch so I know I am punching during Sparring
2. Punch to fill space between my opponent and I
3. Punch to distract my opponent from the barrage of kicks I am about to throw.

How do I get close enough to effectively punch someone who is throwing nonstop kicks at you?

In this video I am sparring my instructor again. Sorry I know watching me spar my instructor so much probably gets really boring :/. In this match I was able to throw about 15 punches and 15-18 kicks. So my technique volume was right at about 50/50. With that being said, I don't think my punches were effective, but they do seem to be more effectively thrown than my match against our green belt.  I feel that the majority of the time I punch, my instructor jams my arm with swats.






how do I close the distance on people that have quick counter kicks?

Any feedback/help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kickboxer101

I think the best thing to do is ask your instructor. He knows your style he knows how you learn and he can give you drills that he can watch you do and give improvements toto


----------



## Azulx

Kickboxer101 said:


> I think the best thing to do is ask your instructor. He knows your style he knows how you learn and he can give you drills that he can watch you do and give improvements toto



I am going to do this Monday, but he has been asked by students who have a boxing background before. His response is usually something along the line of "our style is built to not let people get close enough to punch us." So if that is the answer I get then I am back at square 1 lol.


----------



## MAfreak

Azulx said:


> how do I close the distance on people that have quick counter kicks?


do you know how to block kicks? raising knee, forearm sweep, boxing guard - depending on kick height. only straight kicks can stop you, round kicks shouldn't keep you from coming close (at least when they don't knock you out).
example: straight front kick at waist height, sweep it away with one forearm, close the distance and punch.


----------



## Azulx

We rarely practice the the raising knee check. I don't have the proper timing for it. Forearm sweep? Is that when you redirect the kick with your arm? I am not familiar with the boxing guard.


----------



## MAfreak

in karate its called gedan barai, dunno how its in korean:






  this works well against straight kicks. i don't like that the guard is down then, but there's always an disadvantage in everything.
boxing guard is simple: protect your jaw (hands up to it).


----------



## Kickboxer101

Azulx said:


> I am going to do this Monday, but he has been asked by students who have a boxing background before. His response is usually something along the line of "our style is built to not let people get close enough to punch us." So if that is the answer I get then I am back at square 1 lol.


Hmm well shame it doesn't work that way in a real fight lol


----------



## MAfreak

another idea i had for you is trying the "superman punch". at first you raise your knee, so when he stop kicks then, you have your knee check. also the opponent might think you wanna kick and takes down his guard. from there you shoot this leg back and jump forward with the other one and straight punch.


----------



## Azulx

Kickboxer101 said:


> Hmm well shame it doesn't work that way in a real fight lol



Well yes of course. By real fight I'm assuming you mean a self-defense situation were you are being attacked. Leading to having to fight to defend yourself. That is a completely different context then the little sport TKD sparring we do in class. I'm sure my instructor know that if his life is in danger he has to actually fight guy and not sport spar like he does with his students.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Azulx said:


> Well yes of course. By real fight I'm assuming you mean a self-defense situation were you are being attacked. Leading to having to fight to defend yourself. That is a completely different context then the little sport TKD sparring we do in class. I'm sure my instructor know that if his life is in danger he has to actually fight guy and not sport spar like he does with his students.


Well even in sparring it's very difficult to keep out of punching range the whole time


----------



## Azulx

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well even in sparring it's very difficult to keep out of punching range the whole time



Hopefully our club will get lucky and someone who is skilled with their hands will join, and show us how vulnerable we are. Until then I am left with just getting kicked repeatedly lol.


----------



## MAfreak

or you give techniques a try you got suggested here.


----------



## Azulx

MAfreak said:


> or you give techniques a try you got suggested here.



That too, we also didn't kick hard enough to where I can't take a few kicks trying to get closer to my opponent and get hurt.


----------



## Th0mas

Just a quick one, having watched the videos what I noticed is you are throwing out, mostly, single techniques.

Try stringing together a few combinations. This is very effective with a punching surge, lead with a high punch to draw up the guard and follow with a low punch.. And then follow with a high if the situation warrants it.

Also against Mr Green belt you front stopping kick was quite effective.. Perform that as a single technique a few times, until your opponent reads it, then on the next attempt use your momentum to throw out a head punch after leading with the front kick.

Combinations need to be practiced until they become natural.

Are you allowed to throw when sparring? Because there is nothing more unsettling for a head-kicker than an opponent who can catch and dump..


----------



## Azulx

Th0mas said:


> Just a quick one, having watched the videos what I noticed is you are throwing out, mostly, single techniques.
> 
> Try stringing together a few combinations. This is very effective with a punching surge, lead with a high punch to draw up the guard and follow with a low punch.. And then follow with a high if the situation warrants it.
> 
> Also against Mr Green belt you front stopping kick was quite effective.. Perform that as a single technique a few times, until your opponent reads it, then on the next attempt use your momentum to throw out a head punch after leading with the front kick.
> 
> Combinations need to be practiced until they become natural.
> 
> Are you allowed to throw when sparring? Because there is nothing more unsettling for a head-kicker than an opponent who can catch and dump..



We are not allowed to catch or sweep. Long story short someone did that to my instructor a long time ago while they were sparring and he seriously injured his shoulder, so he doesn't allow it.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Maybe you should try and branch out and train at different places I mean if your instructors refusing to teach you how to punch I mean that's a big area your missing out on for self defence and competition


----------



## drop bear

You are setting the distance and timing. 

So you allow him to throw unanswered combinations and then reset. Break that pattern a bit and you will find yourself in range for punching a bit more.

And your footwork. You retreat after each kick. So there is no way you can close the gap to punch.


----------



## Buka

Easy fix. You are giving away free kicks. As are both of your sparring partners. If you're going to give out free kicks, you should at least include a nice card.

Yes, I'm purposely being a smarty pants. Want you to think about what I might mean, then ask.


----------



## JP3

One word you didn't use in your O/P was "combination."  Are you using any? Do you know any? Not trying to be insulting here, either. Lots of kick-heavy styles don't bother talking about set-ups and hand combinations at the beginning because learning kicking techniques, the set-up movements and the kicking combinations that the hand stuff gets pushed to the side for a  while.

Personally, beging a bigger, taller guy, I found it initially difficult to deal witht he small, fast counter-kick guys too. Most of the time, they are so fast that that is their "Go To" method, to fire off a kick in order to keep me, now you, away. What I personally learned to do was two-fold: 1) to disguise when I was coming in by learning better footwork (Olympic taekwondo footage is fantastic for this, other than professional boxing, it's hard to find a better teaching example in my opinion); and 2) to learn to bait-step, sort of a feint with the body, to lure them into firing out that kick to where they "think" you are, or where you're going to be. But when you're not there, usually you are in close enough to loose a.... combination.

Feel how you move, and how you like to move.  Some folks like to step and turn, rotating into the opponent, so for them, if I was their instructor I'd start them out with drilling a simple jab, cross, roundhouse kick (same side as the cross) and then into a spin kick if that's your bag. L-R-R-L.

If your body feels better sort of switching back and forth, you could try backfist, straight punch, hook, upper cut -- each hand strike coming out from the opposite hand L-R-L-R.

On another topic, your statement about "filling up the space" with the punches is another conceptual thing -- maybe this might help you.  Rather than trying to think about the punch "filling the space" maybe consider it as "leading you into the space."  Another way to think about a block is that it is a strike that counters a strike.  Unless you've got a rules system constraining you from doing so, most sparring styles allow you to hand-strike the leg when it's coming in, so start doing that to the flash-kickers. A quick hammer fist or backfist strike to an exposed lower leg sort of... changes opinions I noticed. Sort of curtails their engagement level too.  So, just use the punch you were going to use on their body to be a block/strike to the counter-kick when it comes in.

All of this stuff is designed to get you inside the kicker's range to allow the punches to start to get home.  But, don't ever expect to ever land that many good, solid blows. I bet you've seen MMA fights, and most of those guys are quite good strikers. Do the same punch count regimen on one of the better matches, and compare punches thrown, to punches landed, to punches with physical effect. You'll find the latter category is WAY down the percentage line.  A strong, power-puncher is only looking to land One, just one, and he thinks he's going to win (ala Mike Tyson back in the day).
 Hope some of this helps you out.


----------



## Azulx

Buka said:


> Easy fix. You are giving away free kicks. As are both of your sparring partners. If you're going to give out free kicks, you should at least include a nice card.
> 
> Yes, I'm purposely being a smarty pants. Want you to think about what I might mean, then ask.



Mr. Buka, I apologize, but i do not understand the reference.


----------



## JP3

Azulx said:


> Mr. Buka, I apologize, but i do not understand the reference.


I just betcha that he means that you're throwing kicks when they really have no possibility of reaching, much less striking, the target.  So you're expending energy literally doing nothing other than perhaps getting a workout in, rather than actually learning how to put energy on target.

Just a guess....


----------



## drop bear

Azulx said:


> Mr. Buka, I apologize, but i do not understand the reference.



Give them nothing tale from them everything.

When he kicks you.  How do you make him pay for that?


----------



## Buka

Free admission, free shipping and handling, free consultation, free kicks. Although there are liable to be hidden, small expenses in the first three, there isn't any charge in the kicking.

Regardless of the sparring venue, the rules being used, the great control you and your partners are showing, the kicks are still "free". I know you aren't trying to clobber each other, all you're trying to do is "get the kicks in" or score with them, not in a real scoring tally, just to make them hit a target. But with what is shown, there are only two possible outcomes, they get in or they don't - there is never a fee. You never pay to kick. Let me try to explain what I mean...

If you and I were to spar under the exact same rules, conditions and pace - I'd watch your first kick, maybe two (maybe) and then the toll gate goes up. In watching the first kick, I'd get your tells, your distance and how you like to throw. Then comes the charges, the fees. It's going to cost you to kick, cost you to stand on one leg for that brief instant. _

Some kicks_ you are going to get jammed, as soon as you to start to kick, I'm coming in fast, regardless of what's coming, I want your balance off, I want you to reset because you're off balance. You'll pay for throwing that kick, you'll pay with a balance deficit and a reset, while I'm coming in combinations.

_Some kicks_, I'm blocking and countering, immediately, the block being part of the distance close. You'll pay for that kick by either getting hit, or forced to quickly block - which you probably aren't used to in the middle of kicking.

_Some times_ when you kick, you are going to get swept. Right off your feet. Either with a front leg or a back leg, you're going to get swept. Again, the payment is loss of balance - and getting your butt up.

_Sometimes_...I'm just going to crowd you. I'm staying in your kitchen, forcing you to only punch, because I know you like to kick.
A long time ago, Bill Wallace defended his PKA  Championship belt against Ron Thiveridge. Ron could kick like a maniac, one of those TKD monsters, saw him knock a lot of guys heads off. Nasty kicker. I was training with Bill and warned him about Ron's kicks. He laughed. He said, "You think I'm going to let him kick? That'll be the day."  
He didn't. Stayed right in his kitchen. Short night for Ron. Long night, too.
_
Some kicks_ - I'm going to be locked and loaded, ready to kick and I not only don't care if you know it, I'd rather like that you do. I'll give you "the tell". because I know you're going to kick, you're kick-centric (hence, this thread) and I'm going to kick right into your kick. Not to hurt, not to embarrass or any of that nonsense, but to throw you off. It's going to suck a little bit for me, too, but I know when it's coming, you don't. You'll pay with balance and timing being off.

You are fighting "one handed". I'm not talking right or left, I'm talking front and rear. You're not using your rear hand at all. Yes, I know, you threw one or two, but that had more to do with your intent to kick when you switched stance than it did about actually getting that hand to hit your partner. You feel comfortable with either side forward, and this is a great thing. (it really is very important) But you are doing it for your comfort as opposed to their discomfort.

You _love_ being in a kicking distance. It's nice, I know, fine real estate that kicking distance. So do your partners. So...ask yourself this, what does a kicker hate? He hates getting jammed, hates his distance getting taken away, hates being crowded, hates things interfering with his kicks, hates getting countered and absolutely hates being out of kicking position/stance. Hates it, hates it, hates it.
When you kicked Mister Green belt in the face....I know you were just letting him work, not really trying to whack him, but that kick wasn't thrown with any more intent than any others you threw, it got in because he was trying to regain his position for kicking, he was casually circling left because he had run out of room.....he was out of position.

In last night's UFC card, the Donald Cerrone fight. Watch the combo he throws at the twenty second mark, watch the kick.





It's no great kick, no better than any of his others last night, but he had moved his opponent out of position with a combination, had him looking down trying to reposition - he must of got a good look at that kick.  I know MMA is different, but that's an example of punch/kick/position. They are all sisters, regardless of rule set or venue. Same as that kick against Mister Green Belt.

And like the boys already said in this thread.....combinations. If I throw a pebble at you, it might it the mark, it might not, but if I throw a handful of pebbles at you....

So....game plans on improving punches. 

No free kicks. Make them pay the toll. Block and counter, all night long. Any time, _every time_, your hand or arm hits their kicking foot - they should eat at least one punch to the face. It doesn't have to be any harder than you already throw with each other, it just has to be there.

Jam. Crowd. 

Make them get out of position. Instead of switching stances to make yourself comfortable, spend a month on switching to make them uncomfortable.

Use your back hand. It's more than just a rudder for kicking balance. And, yes, you can reach them with it, real easy if you work on it. Especially since it doesn't seem to be used a lot. Like drop bear said, your footwork will get you there.

Once in a while, kick right into their kicks. (probably not against your instructor, use everybody else)

Every time they kick....make them pay.

Some days....don't throw any kicks at all. Not one. Punch, just punch, the whole punch and nothing but the punch. And use your back hand, and use it in combinations, three, four and five technique combinations. When you do this - you'll see where a kick would have been perfect in the middle of the combo, and you'll make note of it. I'm not talking boxing, just use punches.

Some days, don't switch stance at all, all night don't switch stance. Whatever side you use, do the other side on other nights.

Might sound like a lot, but it really isn't....because you already have most of the tools. 
And working these things is a whole lot of fun.


----------



## JR 137

A big part of what Buka is saying (I think) is MOVE FORWARD when you block a kick.  Step inside so that your opponent's kick goes passed you.

Easiest way for me to explain it is against a roundhouse kick - 
A right roundhouse kick is coming.  Your left arm goes down like a low block to protect your ribs, while your right arm comes up and over to your left side to protect your head.  As your hands are moving, you quickly slide straight forward.  If you move forward enough, your opponent's foot and shin will be past the target, unable to land; their thigh might hit your arms. 

Against a front kick, same thing, only angle forward while pushing their leg out of the way with your blocking arm.  Push the kicking leg so that it exposes their ribs and/or back, rather than their chest and stomach; basically spinning them so they can't counter.

Either way, it's pretty much open season on punching their body and/or head.  So much easier said than done.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Azulx said:


> So if you have been following my posts then you know that I have been struggling to not only incorporate punches into my sparring game, but to use those punches effectively.
> 
> Here are some issues that I see myself consistently having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this video I am sparring one of our Green Belts, I haven't sparred him much this summer ( maybe 4 times). So I am not use to him at all (this is a good thing). He has no style yet he usually experiments with different techniques so I haven't really seen any pattern that he does. One thing I do know is that his sparring strategy consists of 99% kicks.
> 
> So here is my issue:
> I threw approx. 8 punches and 16 kicks this match.
> 
> I find myself punching with no purpose or effectiveness, I notice that my punches have 3 goals in mind.
> 1. Punch so I know I am punching during Sparring
> 2. Punch to fill space between my opponent and I
> 3. Punch to distract my opponent from the barrage of kicks I am about to throw.
> 
> How do I get close enough to effectively punch someone who is throwing nonstop kicks at you?
> 
> In this video I am sparring my instructor again. Sorry I know watching me spar my instructor so much probably gets really boring :/. In this match I was able to throw about 15 punches and 15-18 kicks. So my technique volume was right at about 50/50. With that being said, I don't think my punches were effective, but they do seem to be more effectively thrown than my match against our green belt.  I feel that the majority of the time I punch, my instructor jams my arm with swats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do I close the distance on people that have quick counter kicks?
> 
> Any feedback/help would be greatly appreciated.


Along with what others have posted, I'd point out one obvious problem with counting techniques and looking for an optimal mix: different opponents present different openings. The green belt student seemed to give you very easy openings for your kicks (what you're most used to), which made going for punches (something you're less comfortable with) unlikely. If you really want to change your frequency of usage, take away your kicks. Get your instructor's permission to try this, but go into a sparring session with the intent of using no kicks, regardless of the outcome. Don't tell your partner (so they don't know the advantage they have and won't be guarding only against punches). You may need to find someone who can work on punch-only sparring with you on the side - someone who does some punch-heavy sparring.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Buka covered most of what I wanted to say and more. Very good advice.

The main thing I'll emphasize is that you need to get psychologically comfortable being at closer range. Right now, both you and your sparring partners are hanging out just at the very end of long distance kicking range. When your partner kicks, you back up every time. After you finish your own kicks, you back up. All of your punches are way out of range. Sometimes you'll even throw kicks from out of range.

There are lots of ways to close the gap. Move towards your opponent as you block his kicks instead of backing up. Cut angles. Step forward as you finish your kicking combinations instead of backing out. Rush your opponent as he retracts his kick. Crowd him from the get-go, so he has a hard time even getting his kicks off. Regardless of how you get there, the important thing is that you recognize the range where your punches will have the advantage over your opponent's kicks and that you feel comfortable hanging out there.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Azulx said:


> n this video I am sparring one of our Green Belts, I haven't sparred him much this summer ( maybe 4 times). So I am not use to him at all (this is a good thing). He has no style yet he usually experiments with different techniques so I haven't really seen any pattern that he does.


When you are fighting you want to control the fight and understand your opponent as soon as possible.  One of the ways you can do this is by paying attention to how your opponent reacts to your movement and your attacks. You should also take note of you opponent's preferred stance.

Analysis of your Green Belt Opponent:
He prefers to stand with his good kicking leg forward so he's a power forward type of guy.  He also prefers lead leg kicks and closed stances.  Fighting him in an open stance (mirror stance) seems to give him some trouble so I would definitely try to fighting him in an open stance.  If my assumption is correct that he likes closed stances then you should see him switch into a closed stance by habit, which will cause him to put his left leg forward, which looks like is his weak kicking leg.  Your best defense was when you were in an open stance. If you watch the video you can see his energy level for attack drop.  

The other thing you can do is not move back so far when trying to avoid a punch or kick.  You guys have the habit of kicking and punching at the hands. You should exploit that habit by holding your guard away from your body.  Holding your guard away from your body currently your hands are to close to your body. Think back to your forms and the distance your hands are away from your body when you are doing blocks and guards.  Pay attention to how your close your hands are when you do your forms.  Are they resting on your stomach? 

When I spar I test my opponents habit by watching how he responds to me.  Once I know how he's going to react to me then I can trigger that reaction and take advantage of it.  An easy thing that you can do is kick the Green Belt low on his thigh. If you notice that he drops his guard when you kick low then take advantage of that. 



Azulx said:


> I find myself punching with no purpose or effectiveness, I notice that my punches have 3 goals in mind.
> 1. Punch so I know I am punching during Sparring
> 2. Punch to fill space between my opponent and I
> 3. Punch to distract my opponent from the barrage of kicks I am about to throw.


  #1 is no good, replace that with a better goal, #2 is no good so replace that as well.  Based on your videos you accomplished both of those goals and none of those landed.

#3 You have to sell the punch. That punch has to come in as if it's going to land on their face and not their gloves. Goals #1 and #2 prevent #3 from working properly.



Azulx said:


> How do I get close enough to effectively punch someone who is throwing nonstop kicks at you?


 Easy move forward quickly when he kicks.  Even if you get hit by the kick, it won't have power to.  Your body position should be such that it allows you to quickly move forward once you see the kick starting the launch.  If you look at your footwork and leg position you are mostly positioned for a retreat and not an advance.

There are only 2 ways to close a gap.  You either move forward or allow your opponent to move forward while you hold your ground.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Azulx said:


> We are not allowed to catch or sweep. Long story short someone did that to my instructor a long time ago while they were sparring and he seriously injured his shoulder, so he doesn't allow it.


  That statement should be in your profile pic.. lol


----------



## Azulx

JowGaWolf said:


> That statement should be in your profile pic.. lol



Is it because I've had to tell everyone lol?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

A fight is not you punch me and I punch you back. You kick me and I kick you back. A fight is

- How to enter, and
- How to finish.

What's your "entering strategy" and "finish strategy"? All your "entering strategy - set up" should lead to your "finish strategy". For example, if your "finish strategy" is as simple as "fist meets face", how will you make that to happen? How will you create a chance so your fist can pass through both of his arms and meet on his face?

Can you set up as:

- jab, cross, hook?
- back fist, arm guide, straight punch?
- round house kick, side kick, spin back fist?
- low round house kick, arm jam, hook punch?
- ...

You need to have a "plan" and stick to your "plan".


----------



## JowGaWolf

Azulx said:


> Is it because I've had to tell everyone lol?


you know it.


----------



## Red Sun

How do you close on someone who's trying to kick you? In my mind, the easiest way would be to calmly walk forward. That way you don't impale yourself on anything, and you start punching when your body is close enough to theirs (and no earlier.)


----------



## Buka

Red Sun said:


> the easiest way would be to calmly walk forward.



In Latin, I believe it would be _sedentem anatis_.

In fighter's parlance it would be -


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Red Sun said:


> How do you close on someone who's trying to kick you? In my mind, the easiest way would be to calmly walk forward. That way you don't impale yourself on anything, and you start punching when your body is close enough to theirs (and no earlier.)


You may still take some risk. What if you can't fool him? IMO, there are many safer ways.

- Front kick at your opponent's belly.
- Foot sweep (or roundhouse kick at) his leading leg.
- Stomp on the knee of his leading leg.
- ...

As long as you can use your leg to

- "jam" your opponent's leading leg,
- put him in defense mode, and
- force him to react,

he will forget (or not be able) to kick you when you enter. Offense is the best defense.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Red Sun said:


> How do you close on someone who's trying to kick you? In my mind, the easiest way would be to calmly walk forward. That way you don't impale yourself on anything, and you start punching when your body is close enough to theirs (and no earlier.)


Taking that kick (assuming a mis-read) just a bit inside where he expected you to be is much worse than taking it far inside where he expected you to be. Assuming you can read kicks reasonably well, a strong entry is preferable to a sedate one.


----------



## Red Sun

gpseymour said:


> Taking that kick (assuming a mis-read) just a bit inside where he expected you to be is much worse than taking it far inside where he expected you to be. Assuming you can read kicks reasonably well, a strong entry is preferable to a sedate one.



Yes! And likewise, we can impale ourselves by moving forward in a committed fashion~ Such is fighting.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Red Sun said:


> Yes! And likewise, we can impale ourselves by moving forward in a committed fashion~ Such is fighting.


"Impale" would only apply with a weapon (actually, a pointy weapon). I cannot impale myself on a kick. If an opponent is trying to kick me in the abdomen at, say 3 feet (about 1m), that's where the power is (assuming he's kicking well). If he hits me 3 inches (1/12 of the original distance) inside that, the power may be reduced, but not dramatically. If I am 18 inches (1/2 of the original distance) closer, I can walk right into that kick (again, assuming it's intended for 36" distance) and it won't have any power. In fact, it is more likely to off-balance him than to damage me.


----------



## drop bear

gpseymour said:


> "Impale" would only apply with a weapon (actually, a pointy weapon). I cannot impale myself on a kick. If an opponent is trying to kick me in the abdomen at, say 3 feet (about 1m), that's where the power is (assuming he's kicking well). If he hits me 3 inches (1/12 of the original distance) inside that, the power may be reduced, but not dramatically. If I am 18 inches (1/2 of the original distance) closer, I can walk right into that kick (again, assuming it's intended for 36" distance) and it won't have any power. In fact, it is more likely to off-balance him than to damage me.



The further you have to move. The more obvious you are and therefore the easier it is to be countered.

If you move forwards aggressively he has more time and distance in which to impale you with a kick.


----------



## Juany118

gpseymour said:


> "Impale" would only apply with a weapon (actually, a pointy weapon). I cannot impale myself on a kick. If an opponent is trying to kick me in the abdomen at, say 3 feet (about 1m), that's where the power is (assuming he's kicking well). If he hits me 3 inches (1/12 of the original distance) inside that, the power may be reduced, but not dramatically. If I am 18 inches (1/2 of the original distance) closer, I can walk right into that kick (again, assuming it's intended for 36" distance) and it won't have any power. In fact, it is more likely to off-balance him than to damage me.




Exactly, especially in a real world fight.  There you don't have fighters coming from "neutral" corners.  Usually (unless you are the *******), the fight starts with someone already in your personal space, trying to intimidate, chest bump, shove, etc.(if you are the ******* that is what you are doing)  once that initial contact happens act damnit.  If he tries to kick you anywhere but the knee, maybe, he is off balance and you win.


----------



## drop bear

Juany118 said:


> Exactly, especially in a real world fight.  There you don't have fighters coming from "neutral" corners.  Usually (unless you are the *******), the fight starts with someone already in your personal space, trying to intimidate, chest bump, shove, etc.(if you are the ******* that is what you are doing)  once that initial contact happens act damnit.  If he tries to kick you anywhere but the knee, maybe, he is off balance and you win.



You can fight on the outside in the real world. I mean ok.  Sometimes you will get caught.  But using footwork to maintain distance works everywhere.

If you are caught in the pocket or the inside you can use methods to put you back outside if you want.

This notion comes up all the time and it is false.


----------



## Skullpunch

How good are you at jamming kicks?  He throws a lot of snappy front kicks where he just kind of flicks his leg at you the way a lot of boxers might throw a jab.  These are effective for gauging distance or to use as a distraction to set up another attack but if you're trained on jamming kicks you can do so here to get in close and break his balance.  Additionally, pay attention to his rear hand when he throws those kicks, on several occasions it drops all down to waist level leaving nothing to defend his face - if you can time his jab-kicks well enough to be able to jam them, there's nothing stopping you from landing a lead hook, it will go right around his lead hand and his power hand is way down at waist level, making it useless to defend your lead hook.

A lot of times there are also details that are very easy to miss.  It's easy to catch them when I'm watching a video but it takes a lot of training to be able to follow it during an actual sparring session.  For example, at 0:17 you threw a front kick, he used his lead hand to block it, and you threw your left hand at him - his right hand was still up which made your left easy to parry.  This probably wasn't even a blip on your radar at the time because most people aren't making a conscious effort to catch these types of openings.  However, if you had thrown a right instead he would've either hand to awkwardly moved his right hand across his body to parry it (not likely to work) or brought his lead hand up to parry it faster than your right hand would've found the mark (not gonna happen unless he has Roy Jones Jr type speed and you're slow as sh1t).


----------



## Azulx

For class yesterday. i created a simple game plan. Use 3-4 punch combinations to set up a turning kick. The kick would either be to the body or head, whatever was open. I also tried to get away from doing techniques in singles. Using 3-4 techniques at a time, to get into the habit of creating and building combinations. I was attempting these combinations with a purpose. Not just throwing A,B,C,D but having intent for D to land somewhere.


----------



## Kickboxer101

Azulx said:


> For class yesterday. i created a simple game plan. Use 3-4 punch combinations to set up a turning kick. The kick would either be to the body or head, whatever was open. I also tried to get away from doing techniques in singles. Using 3-4 techniques at a time, to get into the habit of creating and building combinations. I was attempting these combinations with a purpose. Not just throwing A,B,C,D but having intent for D to land somewhere.


You need to turn your. Hips when you punch because you're doing combos but you're punches are always falling short turn your hips you get more range and people will watch out more for them


----------



## Azulx

Kickboxer101 said:


> You need to turn your. Hips when you punch because you're doing combos but you're punches are always falling short turn your hips you get more range and people will watch out more for them



Yeah, that was frustrating me a bit, We are taught to retract to so damn much, that every time I would try to throw more punch my opponent would kept evading backwards. I try more hip twist to get some extra range. Also have to keep practicing getting inside more.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Azulx said:


> Use 3-4 punch combinations to set up a turning kick ...


It's common to use

- kick to set up punch,
- punch to set up clinch,
- clinch to set up throw,
- throw to set up ground game.

It's not common to use punch to set up kick. If your opponent is moving back faster than your advance, your kick won't land hard on him.


----------



## Azulx

Kung Fu Wang said:


> It's common to use
> 
> - kick to set up punch,
> - punch to set up clinch,
> - clinch to set up throw,
> - throw to set up ground game.
> 
> It's not common to use punch to set up kick. If your opponent is moving back faster than your advance, your kick won't land hard on him.



If you are punching someone close range and they back up to get out of your punches range wouldn't that open up your kicking range?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Azulx said:


> If you are punching someone close range and they back up to get out of your punches range wouldn't that open up your kicking range?


It's hard to have a "knock out" kick when your opponent's body is moving back.

Compare these 3 cases. You move in, your opponent

1. also moves in.
2. is not moving.
3. moves back.

Which case will give you the best knock out power by your kick?

IMO, 1 > 2 > 3


----------



## Kickboxer101

Kung Fu Wang said:


> It's hard to have a "knock out" kick when your opponent's body is moving back.
> 
> Compare these 3 cases. You move in, your opponent
> 
> 1. also moves in.
> 2. is not moving.
> 3. moves back.
> 
> Which case will give you the best knock out power by your kick?
> 
> IMO, 1 > 2 > 3


He's not trying to knock his sparring partner out


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Kickboxer101 said:


> He's not trying to knock his sparring partner out


What's the purpose of your striking if you don't intend to use it to "finish" a fight?


----------



## Kickboxer101

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What's the purpose of your striking if you don't intend to use it to "finish" a fight?


He's sparring you're not trying to finish anything in sparring


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Kickboxer101 said:


> He's sparring you're not trying to finish anything in sparring


IMO, sparring is not if you punch me, I'll punch you back. If you kick me, I'll kick you back. Sparring is to develop your "entering strategy" to achieve your "finish strategy".

You first develop your favor "finish moves". You then develop your favor "set-up moves" to achieve your goal. The "finish move" can be as simple as a punch on the face, or a kick on the chest. The "set-up moves" can be complicate.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Kung Fu Wang said:


> It's hard to have a "knock out" kick when your opponent's body is moving back.
> 
> Compare these 3 cases. You move in, your opponent
> 
> 1. also moves in.
> 2. is not moving.
> 3. moves back.
> 
> Which case will give you the best knock out power by your kick?
> 
> IMO, 1 > 2 > 3


Moving backwards when some kicks puts you within the power range of a kick, which is why it's bad to move backwards when someone kicks.  This was actually visible in the video when his opponent  moved backwards to escape the punch but resulted in his opponent being in the danger zone for the kick.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Azulx said:


> For class yesterday. i created a simple game plan. Use 3-4 punch combinations to set up a turning kick. The kick would either be to the body or head, whatever was open. I also tried to get away from doing techniques in singles. Using 3-4 techniques at a time, to get into the habit of creating and building combinations. I was attempting these combinations with a purpose. Not just throwing A,B,C,D but having intent for D to land somewhere.


I think you know more than enough to build a good foundation for punching.  Compare your latest video to your first videos and you'll see that your kicks to the head are more effective.   You still have a hint of retreat when you punch but that will improve as you get comfortable with throwing punches.  Right now it's just habit for you to punch and retreat backwards after a punch. I think you'll do well as you continue to experiment with punch combinations and finding one that fits you.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

In the following clip, he used exactly the same "set up" to achieve his goal twice within 15 seconds.

I believe it's also possible to apply this kind strategy in "striking" only sparring.


----------



## KangTsai

In a light contact setting, good punches are very difficult, since generally you back off at the sight of a kick. Also you should really invest some time in learning the check block; it's extremely versatile: blocks, fakes, frames, jams, you name it.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Azulx said:


> For class yesterday. i created a simple game plan. Use 3-4 punch combinations to set up a turning kick. The kick would either be to the body or head, whatever was open. I also tried to get away from doing techniques in singles. Using 3-4 techniques at a time, to get into the habit of creating and building combinations. I was attempting these combinations with a purpose. Not just throwing A,B,C,D but having intent for D to land somewhere.


Just realized your partner was wearing glasses.


----------



## drop bear

Azulx said:


> For class yesterday. i created a simple game plan. Use 3-4 punch combinations to set up a turning kick. The kick would either be to the body or head, whatever was open. I also tried to get away from doing techniques in singles. Using 3-4 techniques at a time, to get into the habit of creating and building combinations. I was attempting these combinations with a purpose. Not just throwing A,B,C,D but having intent for D to land somewhere.



You are still giving away free kicks. Try to return a shot straight after he kicks you.

Nice work on the low punches head kick.


----------



## Azulx

JowGaWolf said:


> Just realized your partner was wearing glasses.



Just curious, why did you point this out?


----------



## Azulx

drop bear said:


> You are still giving away free kicks. Try to return a shot straight after he kicks you.
> 
> Nice work on the low punches head kick.



Thank for the compliment on the head kicks! regarding the free kicks, I will try and make those kicks cost a little bit more in the future. I have to get out of the habit of retreating so much. I have been doing it for the last 18 months.Just a couple weeks ago really was able to see how it constricted me.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Azulx said:


> For class yesterday. i created a simple game plan. Use 3-4 punch combinations to set up a turning kick. The kick would either be to the body or head, whatever was open. I also tried to get away from doing techniques in singles. Using 3-4 techniques at a time, to get into the habit of creating and building combinations. I was attempting these combinations with a purpose. Not just throwing A,B,C,D but having intent for D to land somewhere.


The idea of coming into a sparring session with that sort of specific game  plan is excellent and will definitely speed up your learning process.

The problem with the execution in this case is that all of your punches were out of range. Literally, if your sparring partner has dropped his hands, closed his eyes, and stood perfectly still every time you punched, your punches would have missed him by about a foot in most cases.

Even if your punches are only intended to set up your kicks, they have to be a credible threat to serve that purpose. If we were sparring and you threw punches like that at me, I would ignore them and they wouldn't help at all in landing your kicks. Move close enough so you can actually hit your opponent with your punches. If he moves back to get away from your punches, then he'll be moving right into your ideal kicking range.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Azulx said:


> Just curious, why did you point this out?


The glasses don't look like athletic glasses, which may affect the way that you punch at the face.  I can't imagine someone willingly wanting to punch their classmate in the face while they have glasses on.  It would explain why those punches were so far out.

The other issue with the glasses is that your classmate would have the understanding that his classmates will actively try not to hit him in the face.


----------



## Red Sun

*looks at my $400 glasses* (inc price of frames)
...yeah, no freakin' way i'd wear these in a spar


----------



## Azulx

JowGaWolf said:


> The glasses don't look like athletic glasses, which may affect the way that you punch at the face. I can't imagine someone willingly wanting to punch their classmate in the face while they have glasses on. It would explain why those punches were so far out.
> 
> The other issue with the glasses is that your classmate would have the understanding that his classmates will actively try not to hit him in the face.



Ah yes, he wears them every time he spars. It's odd, my instructor is all about safety but let's him wear those. He wore them to a tournament one year and his opponent punched the right off his face. I can't remember if they broke or not, nonetheless he didn't wear them for the rest of the tournament. I tend not to punch too much to face area in general, but he has had his glasses kicked out of place several times.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Azulx said:


> Ah yes, he wears them every time he spars. It's odd, my instructor is all about safety but let's him wear those. He wore them to a tournament one year and his opponent punched the right off his face. I can't remember if they broke or not, nonetheless he didn't wear them for the rest of the tournament. I tend not to punch too much to face area in general, but he has had his glasses kicked out of place several times.


At my school if a classmates wants to spar with glasses on then his or her opponent is not allowed to punch at or towards the face.  I think that only happened once and after that they just took them off and rather deal with impaired vision.  He should invest in some sports goggles or buy a full cage head gear.


----------



## Buka

Some random thoughts, in no particular order.

At the 1:27 mark, with your left leg forward, you throw a spin kick. You might want to try working on this: Bait him. While in that stance, open yourself up for his right leg kick. As his kick comes, block it with your lead arm/hand and use the blocking motion as part of your spin. If you get used to an initial blocking motion that's quick, it will propel you, and your spin kick will hit him before his kicking leg even touches back to the floor. It's really easy if you work on it.

At the 33, 55, 56, 1:13, 1:33, 1:43, 2:00 marks you are using your kicks to charge a toll! (Nice) You are making him pay for his movement. You're intercepting him. I know you guys are light sparring, and that's fine, but just put a little more "oomph" into those kicks that intercept. Not so he'll respect them (which he will) but to prevent injury to yourself. It's really important to do this. Really, really important.

Now - as the guys have said, you might be using your punches to set up your kicks, but it's actually _a movement of your arms extending_ that's trying to set up your kicks - because we both know you aren't expecting those "punches" to hit him. And neither is he. 

 Better this session, but you guys are still kind of taking turns throwing kicks, - with no payment required. At least as far as punches are concerned. You might want to try this -  get all "karate guy" at some points. You know, assume a stationary stance, locked and loaded, tense with fast twitch just screaming to be let go. Dare him to kick, just dare him. Let him kick - then just as he starts, slide in, step in, blast in, whatever and punch to HIT HIM. Reach in, lean in, slide in, even throw yourself at him if you have to, but punch him when he tries to kick. _This is an exercise, not a tactic_, it's meant to show YOU that you can actually reach a guy with a punch who is about to kick you.

Your right roundhouse kick to the head is going to be a corker in four or five more years. Keep working that sucker, bro.


----------



## JR 137

The range is A LOT better for kicking than previous videos.  Your partner now has to actually block your kicks, which he blocked with his face and stomach. Your kicks don't look stronger, faster, better timed, etc.  They look (and are) far more effective because they're being thrown from where they're supposed to be thrown.  That one 'minor' adjustment made a huge difference.  

You're still well out of range for effective punching.  Tony Dismukes hit the nail on the head.  Get close enough to put your fist a few inches into your target.  Think about punching a wall.  Would you put a hole in it if you just struck the surface or it you punched through it?  Make your partner's chest (and head, but don't actually punch him in the head) that wall.

When getting to that range, be prepared to get kicked at and taking a few kicks on your way in.  Once you're in, I'd bet that your partner will try to shove you back because he can't effectively kick you and will be very uncomfortable.

And yes, you can still kick from very close range, it just takes practice and changing things a little.  Here's the range I'm referring to (yes, they're elite fighters, but it gives you a sense of what I mean)...


----------



## Headhunter

The way I always imagine it is I'm not punching at a target I'm punching through the target that's how to visualise it whether sparring hitting bags or in the air


----------

